# AOC vs DELL vs Samsung 20+ inches LED Monitor ?



## prateek70007 (Feb 23, 2015)

Friends please suggest me the best 21" LED Monitor among AOC, DELL and Samsung.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 23, 2015)

How can one suggest you something without knowing your budget?


----------



## prateek70007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Budget is 10K max. I wanna know the best brand overall as per their accessories,  after sales support, quality and price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

Get Dell S2240L


----------

